# North re-opener



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

How'd everybody do on the re-open? I didn't have a chance to get out at all. May try to sneak out tomorrow. Any good number of birds on Maumee bay?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Went out this morning. Great day to be out. Had a single drake mallard come into the dekes right at legal shooting time. Wished it merry Christmas with a load of #4s. It was a beautiful specimen.

My buddy shot a goose a bit later. Not a big killin' day, but gave us time to plan our muzzleloader days coming up next week.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Did magee, got drawn second to last and had a bad zone. Me and my buddy whiffed on 2 little ducks at first light (haven't missed a shot like that all season). Had two geese skirt in a minute later and we shot the piss out of them but they wouldn't fall. We never had time to switch loads out. Ducks flew all moring and we almost always had some working but they would never finish. Once they knew duck season was back on they avoided the spread like the plague. We picked up and chucked a few dekes into a little slop they seemed to like and scraped out one drake. While picking up some geese came over. I already had my gun put away but my buddy dropped one that sailed a long way and we couldn't come up with it in the thick stuff. Really wish I had a dog for that. Going out this Tuesday and Friday..... The birds are here but they got real skittish after first light.


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

took 8 birds hunting out of Mazuricks....couple mergs to pass the time, bufiies, a drake goldeneye that goins on the wall, and actualy some bills....


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

2 of us have been limiting out on geese the last 2 days.. not a whole lot of ducks a few mallards and blacks. Not sure where all the divers are. Its way to stinkin' hot for it to be the last week of duck!


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Corey,

Don't think I'll be back that way before we go out, so I wish you the best on the last few days!!

Jason


----------



## pymaone (Dec 31, 2006)

was up at pymatuning yesterday with the family. saw flight after flight of geese, and a huge raft of ducks on the south end. could not tell if they were mallards or divers.


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

decent season for us....105 birds and a goose outta the layout boat for us in the northern zone....ended the season with 4 ducks and a goose out near Mazuricks launch...


----------

